# [Oss] Impossible à démarrer[résolu]

## amroth

Bonjour, 

Quand j'ai compilé mon noyau, j'ai décoché alsa et oss (device....sound...) et j'ai installé le paquet ossv4, mais une erreur se produit : 

```
 /etc/init.d/oss start

* Starting OSS ...

Failed to disable conflicting sound drivers

Reboot and try running soundon again

Also check that you have not compiled sound support statically

into the kernel.

/dev/mixer: No such file or directory

 * Failed to start OSS   

```

Y'a t'il des modules a sélectionner??? Il y a l'air d'y avoir quelque chose qui manque...

Merci pour votre aide!Last edited by amroth on Wed Oct 01, 2008 7:39 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Ezka

Une idée, mais tu l'as peut-être fait (ou c'est inutile) c'est de loader les modules oss.

En root pour les trouver :

```
modprobe -l | grep oss
```

Charge les modules, et lance le service.

----------

## geekounet

T'as bien laissé soundcore.ko en module dans le kernel au moins ? (juste Sound Support de coché et rien en dessous)

----------

## ghoti

 *geekounet wrote:*   

> T'as bien laissé soundcore.ko en module dans le kernel au moins ? (juste Sound Support de coché et rien en dessous)

 

Ah bon ? 

Moi j'ai décoché absolument tout ce qui concernait le son dans le kernel et pourtant ossv4 fonctionne parfaitement ! 

Magic touch ?   :Confused: 

D'ailleurs, si on s'en réfère au wiki :

 *Quote:*   

> Make sure you have disabled the sound suport from the kernel before starting oss. With the new kernel just run ossdetect and soundon as root

 

----------

## billiob

 *amroth wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> Failed to disable conflicting sound drivers
> ```
> ...

 

Tu dois peut-être encore avoir les modules alsa installés (i.e. dans /lib/modules/2.6.**) et chargés automatiquement? Et peut-être pas la possibilité d'enlever les modules (CONFIG_MODULE_UNLOAD=y)

Regarde ce que te donne un lsmod.

Dans mon .config, j'ai :

```
# Sound

#

CONFIG_SOUND=m

#

# Advanced Linux Sound Architecture

#

# CONFIG_SND is not set

#

# Open Sound System

#

# CONFIG_SOUND_PRIME is not set

```

mais le module de son n'est pas chargé, donc je pourrais avoir "CONFIG_SOUND is not set".

Si tu veux avoir plus de messages dans dmesg, dans /usr/lib/oss/conf/osscore.conf, tu mets 

```
detect_trace=1
```

----------

## amroth

Bonjour à tous,

Merci pour vos réponses!

C'est en effet "soundcore.ko" je pense car en décochant tout et en recompilant, ca fonctionne parfaitement!

Edit : par contre, lorsque je lance "kmix" j'ai un "Mixer cannot be found"

----------

## billiob

Normal, kmix fonctionne (je pense) sur les mixers alsa.

Tu peux utiliser ossmix ou ossxmix.

----------

## ghoti

 *billiob wrote:*   

> Normal, kmix fonctionne (je pense) sur les mixers alsa.

 

Presque !  :Wink: 

kmix ==> aRts

kamix ==> alsa

----------

## amroth

Ah ok! Normal que ca marche pas....!

Merci!

----------

## guilc

 *ghoti wrote:*   

>  *billiob wrote:*   Normal, kmix fonctionne (je pense) sur les mixers alsa. 
> 
> Presque ! 
> 
> kmix ==> aRts
> ...

 

Heu, non non, kmix marche très bien avec alsa.

Il marche aussi avec oss, mais ancienne API (v3), donc plutôt très mal avec ossv4 et sa nouvelle gestion des mixers. Par contre, j'ai vu trainer sur kdeapps un patch pour gérer un peu mieux ossv4...

Non, en fait c pas sur kdeapps, c'est sur le forum de 4front : http://www.4front-tech.com/forum/viewtopic.php?p=9692

----------

## amroth

Ok pour l'info, mais finallement je ne vais pas installer kmix, ossxmix m'a l'air très bien   :Very Happy:  !

----------

